# new SM logo suggestions



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

ok, hopefully some of you notice some of the changes going on around here, i try not to neglect any of my sites but there is alot i havent had time for so i plan to spend some time on SM for awhile, one of the things I want to do it get us a professionaly made logo, i know a bit about computers and graphic programs but i do not have an eye for colors or text, etc, the logo we have now up in the left hand corner is the extent of my abilities, i want to have something that we can put on the website and merchandise that will be in our online SM store for mugs, shirts, calendars, sweaters, mouse pads, clocks, etc, there is even word that dog collars and leashes will be added to the lineup soon

anyway, bla bla bla, I want some ideas, thoughts, suggestions

I am thinking of something in cursive, kinda elegant looking with sometype of outline of a Malt, not a real pictures, something kinda like a characture(sp), maybe inbetween the Spoiled - Maltese or at the end of it

and how about slogans? anyone have ideas, do we need one? should we have one? i am not good with those either


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, crap! I suck at this type of stuff. This site has a really cute Maltese cartoon: Dreamscape


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

This is Carrie's welcome sign (with LadyM's help)











This is LadyM's Welcome sign










They are both amazing, so I think that you could use something like this.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

To be honest I like the real picture you have of your puppy on the start page now.
It represents a real maltease.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Aug 18 2005, 04:45 PM
> *To be honest I like the real picture you have of your puppy on the start page now.
> It represents a real maltease.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91960*


[/QUOTE]
If you want real maltese, I made something but it wouldnt go on a shirt or anything and its not a real logo.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

if someone can draw and scan their image in i can work with that. I can draw, but for somereason, drawig a malt is not my expertise.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 18 2005, 03:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want real maltese, I made something but it wouldnt go on a shirt or anything and its not a real logo.









<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91963
[/B][/QUOTE]
Bored?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Aug 18 2005, 04:51 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Bored?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91966
[/B][/QUOTE]
No, made it awhile ago


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 18 2005, 03:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want real maltese, I made something but it wouldnt go on a shirt or anything and its not a real logo.









<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91963
[/B][/QUOTE]
aaahhhh, some many cuties to look at at one time...


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paris+Aug 18 2005, 04:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
aaahhhh, some many cuties to look at at one time...
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91970
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes, and dont you see Paris? Shes on the second row


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 18 2005, 04:29 PM
> *Oh, crap!  I suck at this type of stuff.  This site has a really cute Maltese cartoon: Dreamscape
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91944*


[/QUOTE]

yes, something like that pic used with the wording for the site



> Chelsey Posted Today, 04:45 PM
> To be honest I like the real picture you have of your puppy on the start page now.
> It represents a real maltease.[/B]


that will stay there, or rotate with a pic of a members malt once we start the "Maltese of the Month" thingy, the logo is just more of our "stamp" on the internet, something other sites and people can identify us with


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I've am heavily involved in graphics and design at my company. We just re-did our logo last year and I was on the taskforce for that. I am not an artist but can help critique and tweak designs if needed. I work closely with an excellent, seasoned graphic artist and can possibly get his opinion, also.


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

I love it! but I dont see my Snowy there.










Joe what a great idea!,







unfortunately I am not creative at all. But we got a lot of talent in this forum I am sure you will received great ideas


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 18 2005, 03:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want real maltese, I made something but it wouldnt go on a shirt or anything and its not a real logo.









<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91963
[/B][/QUOTE]


That's neat AJ!








My Brinkley is 2nd!!!!














CUTE CUTE CUTE! That must have taken a long time!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SNOWY_@Aug 18 2005, 05:20 PM
> *I love it! but I dont see my Snowy there.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Dont worry, I'm adding him in! I didnt realize you had a gallery, so I didnt add him.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Aug 18 2005, 05:22 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


That's neat AJ!








My Brinkley is 2nd!!!!














CUTE CUTE CUTE! That must have taken a long time!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91985
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks! Yeah, I actually made like a fourth of the pictures to fit the whole frame, then shrunk it and did the same with the others of that makes any sense!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Aug 18 2005, 05:18 PM
> *I've am heavily involved in graphics and design at my company. We just re-did our logo last year and I was on the taskforce for that. I am not an artist but can help critique and tweak designs if needed. I work closely with an excellent, seasoned graphic artist and can possibly get his opinion, also.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91979*


[/QUOTE]


cool









here is an example of the work I usually get, I usually run a contest on a graphics forum for a set amount and get to choose which i like best


http://www.imagehostdirectory.com/


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 18 2005, 12:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, made it awhile ago








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91968
[/B][/QUOTE]

Awww i love it has all of our maltese babies


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i also made this w/ a real pic


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 18 2005, 05:33 PM
> *i also made this w/ a real pic
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


yep, something like that using effects in photoshop is what I am thinking


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Aug 18 2005, 03:51 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Bored?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91966
[/B][/QUOTE]

hahahah


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I've got to try harder to get Ruby Jeans picture up in the gallery so she can be added...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ok heres my try!








dont worry, everyone can be honest!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 18 2005, 04:49 PM
> *ok heres my try!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

CUTE!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 18 2005, 04:49 PM
> *ok heres my try!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Cute! How about a full body picture? Either in full coat or a puppy cut.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I think it has definite possibilities... I'd like to see a "smiling" Malt with longer ears.

Also, I think the tagline should refer to the forum aspect so those finding it via Google, etc. will know that it is "Malt Talk"... Hmmmm, what if the tag were something like "Get your dose of Malt talk" or something like that ??


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke+Aug 18 2005, 05:42 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Yes, and dont you see Paris? Shes on the second row
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91972
*[/QUOTE]
Is that Cassie at the bottom right?








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91998
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep it is!! If anybody wants to be added, PM me


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

How about a picture something like this but perhaps a different Malt, just an idea.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Aug 18 2005, 07:36 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thats beautiful!!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke+Aug 18 2005, 08:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Yep it is!! If anybody wants to be added, PM me








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92031
*[/QUOTE]

Hey, you just came up with a great game/contest!!!!! (and hard too!)







Name the Malts!!! Of course, I just disqualified myself by not being sure if that was Cassie or not.





























<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92055
[/B][/QUOTE]

lol!!! I can name them because I made it, lol, its everyone elses game now! Lets see if they are able to relize their own malt!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Aug 18 2005, 08:23 PM
> *You don't get to play!  Uh, they call that a ringer (you already know the answers).  That was soooooo embarassing to not be sure it was Cassie.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thats ok, the pictures are small because I had to put 60 of them!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrappy_@Aug 18 2005, 08:25 PM
> * I spotted my baby straight up but my DH couldnt find him
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
It was the only one you had at the moment, I can change it, to an even prettier one if you send me one or post it.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Aug 18 2005, 08:41 PM
> *Can you put Cassie's wild child picture in (the one in my avatar)?  That's my favorite (and I WILL recognize that one!   )
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92079*


[/QUOTE]
Sure can!!!!!

Done


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

Love Lady Montalva's idea... maybe we can include that one with puppy cut and another one with long one.... (just my 2 cents)


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ok heres another try...i drew the malt myself so it isnt the best:


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

LadyMontava~You are so talented!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 18 2005, 09:40 PM
> *ok heres another try...i drew the malt myself so it isnt the best:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I love it that is really cute... I like the freindly comment too


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

here is one with carrie's drawing


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 18 2005, 04:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want real maltese, I made something but it wouldnt go on a shirt or anything and its not a real logo.









<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91963
[/B][/QUOTE]

It's Beautiful , but i don't see chelsey.. can you add her if not to much trouble. 









CC: Joe I'm glad your keeping the orginal picture. I realy like it.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 18 2005, 09:48 PM
> *here is one with carrie's drawing
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92092*


[/QUOTE]

OMG!!! You POSTED that!?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carrie+Aug 18 2005, 09:51 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!! You POSTED that!?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92096
[/B][/QUOTE]
Its beautiful!!!!



Chelsey-Sure, I'll add her in!!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 18 2005, 03:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want real maltese, I made something but it wouldnt go on a shirt or anything and its not a real logo.









<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91963
[/B][/QUOTE]

AJ - I for one would love to be able to have this framed....of course I would like it even more if my Teddy was included...but I would actually love to frame this and put in my office or even on my night table to remind me how wonderful you all are.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme+Aug 18 2005, 10:00 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

AJ - I for one would love to be able to have this framed....of course I would like it even more if my Teddy was included...but I would actually love to frame this and put in my office or even on my night table to remind me how wonderful you all are.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92110
[/B][/QUOTE]
Awww....that would be great. I wanted to include him but I didnt have any pictures of him, can you PM me one?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 18 2005, 09:53 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Its beautiful!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, it was just a quick sketch....she wasnt sposta post it!! LOL


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carrie+Aug 18 2005, 10:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it was just a quick sketch....she wasnt sposta post it!! LOL
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92115
[/B][/QUOTE]
Did you draw it on computer or draw it by yourself and scanned it.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 18 2005, 10:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Well, it was just a quick sketch....she wasnt sposta post it!! LOL
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92115
*[/QUOTE]
Did you draw it on computer or draw it by yourself and scanned it.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92117
[/B][/QUOTE]
I drew that....with a pencil, then i used my finger to kinda smudge it instead of drawing all the hair...hehehehe


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carrie+Aug 18 2005, 10:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I DREW that....with a pencil, then i used my finger to kinda smudge it instead of drawing all the hair...hehehehe
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92118
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, cool! I love drawing malts but it never shows up because the hair I draw is so light! I dont like it dark because then it looks like a Yorkie. Yours is perfect with the shading and stuff.

I do sculpt maltese though, I love doing that, I'll have to show you it one day.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

They are great drawings!!







Ugh...you're all so talented, I'm jealous







I love them!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Now you got me thinking. I don't know if I like the puppy one better or the long coat one better. I like both of them.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Found this drawing on the internet. Google says it is on www.critterhaven.org/sale/maltese.htm but that website is no longer up.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 18 2005, 10:39 PM
> *Found this drawing on the internet.  Google says it is on www.critterhaven.org/sale/maltese.htm but that website is no longer up.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92135*


[/QUOTE]
Also found this









I'm still looking for a better one


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 18 2005, 09:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also found this









I'm still looking for a better one
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92139
[/B][/QUOTE]
Were are you looking? I looked on Google and am now looking on Yahoo.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I thought about using ones I found on the internet, but I was afraid of "stealing".


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Aug 18 2005, 10:57 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Were are you looking? I looked on Google and am now looking on Yahoo.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92141
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'm looking on google, but I went to like the end of all listings for maltese


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carrie_@Aug 18 2005, 10:58 PM
> *I thought about using ones I found on the internet, but I was afraid of "stealing".
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92142*


[/QUOTE]
True, we'll have to take that into consideration


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 18 2005, 09:58 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm looking on google, but I went to like the end of all listings for maltese
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92143
[/B][/QUOTE]
I was doing an image search.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Not sure if we could use this pic but it is cute, wish it was in a puppy cut


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Aug 18 2005, 11:00 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
I'm looking on google, but I went to like the end of all listings for maltese
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92143
*[/QUOTE]
I was doing an image search.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92147
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was doing an image search on google aslo


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme+Aug 18 2005, 09:00 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

AJ - I for one would love to be able to have this framed....of course I would like it even more if my Teddy was included...but I would actually love to frame this and put in my office or even on my night table to remind me how wonderful you all are.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92110
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think AJ's contribution would be a great cover picture for the calendar.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Aug 19 2005, 12:07 AM
> *I think AJ's contribution would be a great cover picture for the calendar.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92162*


[/QUOTE]

actually i do too but it would have to be within certain "parameters" to print out correctly


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Aug 19 2005, 12:10 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually i do too but it would have to be within certain "parameters" to print out correctly
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92163
[/B][/QUOTE]
I can fix the size if you want. Also, I have some changes so dont save that one


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 18 2005, 08:40 PM
> *ok heres another try...i drew the malt myself so it isnt the best:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

thats REALLY cute/good.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Aug 18 2005, 11:10 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually i do too but it would have to be within certain "parameters" to print out correctly
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92163
[/B][/QUOTE]

i think that would be cute.. but is it just me, or is aj's picture kind of blurry? like, distorted.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 18 2005, 05:33 PM
> *i also made this w/ a real pic
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I like it.... very nice... all these pictures are so good


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Aug 19 2005, 06:47 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

i think that would be cute.. but is it just me, or is aj's picture kind of blurry? like, distorted.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92194
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yeah I was thinking that too.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Lady thats a great drawing i really like that one
i think we should have a picture of a maltese in a puppy cut since the majority of us keep our babies in that style more than the original long hair to the floor


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Aug 19 2005, 08:51 AM
> *Lady thats a great drawing i really like that one
> i think we should have a picture of a maltese in a puppy cut since the majority of us keep our babies in that style more than the original long hair to the floor
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92222*


[/QUOTE]
Yeah I agree. I was trying to find a sketch of a maltese in a puppy cut but all I could find was pictures of ones in full coats.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Everyone is so talent... Maybe everyone can help me with my site... i think it look terrible.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Aug 19 2005, 10:09 AM
> *Everyone is so talent... Maybe everyone can help me with my site... i think it look terrible.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
It looks wonderful!!!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 18 2005, 04:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and dont you see Paris? Shes on the second row
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91972
[/B][/QUOTE]
I was so impressed with ALL of them I didn't even see my baby!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 18 2005, 08:40 PM
> *ok heres another try...i drew the malt myself so it isnt the best:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
When I first saw this I went "aaaahhh". The face is just too adorable!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Boy, everyone is so talented. I love the drawing of the puppy in Lady Montava's post. I think that is the most appealing to my eye. I think it has to do with the dog's eyes looking directly at you. Just adorable. 

AJ, do you know it took me over 15 minutes to find my dog on your post? I would love to have that on a tote bag, wouldn't you? You know what else might be cool...you know how computer generated photos are created from using small photos? The small photos make up the one large photo. Anyway, wouldn't that be a great way to produce the cover of the calendar? I bet we'd all have to include a million photos though.

One other thought...instead of the graphic, you could use photos to make up the words Spoiled Maltese. Basically you would take photos and crop them into the letters, using many photos per letter. I know I'm not very articulate (or creative) when it comes to this stuff, so I hope everyone understands my idea. For example, you would take AJ's photo array and place the letters for "Spoiled Maltese" over the photos. Then you would take out everything that is not in the "letters" thus creating a group of letters made up of the photos. Does this make sense? Any way, just another suggestion.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Aug 19 2005, 08:51 AM
> *Lady thats a great drawing i really like that one
> i think we should have a picture of a maltese in a puppy cut since the majority of us keep our babies in that style more than the original long hair to the floor
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92222*


[/QUOTE]


That's what I told Lexi's mom last night!! Almost my exact words!


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

All this is soo exciting (spell????)...









but I still cant see SNOWY


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SNOWY_@Aug 19 2005, 11:31 AM
> *All this is soo exciting (spell????)...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I didnt put out the new one yet, I want to wait until everybody's pictures are put in, then, I'll show you.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Aug 19 2005, 11:08 AM
> *Boy, everyone is so talented.  I love the drawing of the puppy in Lady Montava's post.  I think that is the most appealing to my eye.  I think it has to do with the dog's eyes looking directly at you.  Just adorable.
> 
> AJ, do you know it took me over 15 minutes to find my dog on your post?  I would love to have that on a tote bag, wouldn't you?  You know what else might be cool...you know how computer generated photos are created from using small photos?  The small photos make up the one large photo.  Anyway, wouldn't that be a great way to produce the cover of the calendar?  I bet we'd all have to include a million photos though.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thats a wonderful idea!!! Maybe Lady m knows how to do that, its above me







Yes, that would be great on a bag


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

oh ok









Thank you









I guess I am too impatient


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

:excl: CAN I SEE IT NOW? CAN I? CAN I? CAN I?  






just kidding


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SNOWY_@Aug 19 2005, 12:13 PM
> *:excl: CAN I SEE IT NOW? CAN I? CAN I? CAN I?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
lol, soon!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Withdrawn.. sorry


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Aug 19 2005, 12:55 PM
> *Here is my attempt... Truthfully though, I like the current logo because it's simple and to the point.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thats beautiful!!!!!


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

Georgeous...


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

AJ... i dont see kodie in that pic either..


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

These are great everyone!!! So much talent here....except for me


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 19 2005, 11:59 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats beautiful!!!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92312
[/B][/QUOTE]
I like that one!!!!

I also like the current one.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Aug 19 2005, 01:35 PM
> *AJ... i dont see kodie in that pic either..
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92326*


[/QUOTE]
Ummm...he is


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Aug 19 2005, 10:09 AM
> *Everyone is so talent... Maybe everyone can help me with my site... i think it look terrible.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hey I love the way you designed your site... what are you talking about.
It looks great. Simple and elegant.. You don't want it to be too crowed or people will hot be able to view the product you have. 

Again it looks great.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

By the way everyone your pictures are amazing...


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

here are all the current products we'll be anle to have the logo on



> 2.25" Button (10 pack)
> » 2.25" Button (100 pack)
> » 2.25" Magnet (10 pack)
> » 2.25" Magnet (100 pack)
> ...


of course i'll be able to customize all these things with logo, sayings, names, pictures etc


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 19 2005, 02:58 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm...he is








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92361
[/B][/QUOTE]
hahahaa... i didnt even reconize him.. haha..







WHAT A BAD MOMMY I AM...


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thats really cool!!!! But you can take boxers off the list, lol


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Aug 19 2005, 03:13 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
hahahaa... i didnt even reconize him.. haha..







WHAT A BAD MOMMY I AM...








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92373
[/B][/QUOTE]
I dont think anyone found their baby


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Aug 19 2005, 03:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I love the way you designed your site... what are you talking about.
It looks great. Simple and elegant.. You don't want it to be too crowed or people will hot be able to view the product you have. 

Again it looks great.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92365
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thank u ... i just dont like the way it looks..







i'm so busy tryin to promote it that i dont have time to learn how to be creative. Anyone that wants to give me a hand with creativity PM me


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

You know what would be really cute! I dunno if anyone suggested this but... a shirt for your baby with spoiled maltese on it! hehe I would get one for kodie.


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

Joe, what a great idea, cant wait for the final design


AJ Is Snowy in the pictures yet??????











Kodie I really like your web site, is very user friendly, nice and elegant. Dont put too much because it can become overwhelming, and believe me when they are like that some people (like me







) dont even want to bother to go there... Just my 2 cents.. I love the colors and the pictures.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SNOWY_@Aug 19 2005, 03:40 PM
> *AJ Is Snowy in the pictures yet??????
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Its there, but I havent hosted it yet, but if you really want...


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)




----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

-_-


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

I SEE HIM, HE IS THERE!!!! I SEE HIM.... YYYEEEEAAAHHHH!!!!!!














































THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SNOWY_@Aug 19 2005, 03:47 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Youre welcome! I changed a couple pics, and put a more close up one of Snowy


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

WOW! too much excitement










Now I am tired with so much dancing....


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow great list there Joe, well done.









Neat picture too AJ, and thanks for changing Scooby's picture too


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Aug 19 2005, 03:54 PM
> *Wow great list there Joe, well done.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Youre welcome, no problem









Snowy-lol! But you can never be tired of the red chili dance!


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

Oh I love that picture, it was his favorite toy when he was a little baby









You did such a great job. 

Thanks again.



It will make a great anything.... a purse, a mouse pad, anything in the list... well except maybe the thong.... that will be kind of weird...


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SNOWY_@Aug 19 2005, 03:57 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thank you!!!














lol!!!!


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

Guess what....









I was able to set up the "Malt-Mosaic" as my background in my monitor...


Now I can see all our babies all the time


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SNOWY_@Aug 19 2005, 04:03 PM
> *Guess what....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Great idea!! I'll have to do that


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

if u want a less blurry collage i can make one..just let me know.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 19 2005, 11:12 PM
> *if u want a less blurry collage i can make one..just let me know.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92528*


[/QUOTE]
That would be great!!!!!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 19 2005, 10:12 PM
> *if u want a less blurry collage i can make one..just let me know.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92528*


[/QUOTE]

so this wasn't directed to me?? but please do







it will be gorgeous.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Aug 19 2005, 10:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so this wasn't directed to me?? but please do







it will be gorgeous.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92532
[/B][/QUOTE]
it was for n e one that wanted me to do it


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

and yet another try


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 20 2005, 12:15 AM
> *and yet another try
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
That loos amazing!!! Great job!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 19 2005, 11:15 PM
> *and yet another try
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I like that one too! Should we include the website address?


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

This is my favorite!!! What a darling puppy!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 20 2005, 12:15 AM
> *and yet another try
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

There have been so many great designs! I think this Malt is my favorite one. I think the words need to be a little more bold, perhaps.

Should a word like "discussion", "forum", etc. be included in the tagline perhaps.... I am sort of literal but somehow Maltese Community makes me think of lots of Maltese living together!









What about "The #1 Forum for Malt Talk" or something like that ....... ????


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

This new version is nice, but I think I still prefer the hand-drawn puppy one. There is just something about the expression on that dog's face that appeals to me.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 20 2005, 12:15 AM
> *and yet another try
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


LadyM, this one is lovely, the puppy is very cute and the color is great, being that purple is my favorite color.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Msloke+Aug 20 2005, 09:50 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or we could have two malts in the logo, one representing the puppy and the other the adult malt, like mom (or dad) and puppy. Also represents a family, which we are also. Just a thought. And the malt in full coat would be more universally recognized than in the puppy cut. I don't know if most people who don't have a malt would recognize a malt if not in the full coat.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92592
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's what LadyM and I were talking about, that's why I drew one in full coat and she drew one in a puppy cut. We were thinking about putting them together. But it was late when we drew them, and it was just for fun.....I didn't think she was gonna post 'em. LOL. Personally I liked the first one she made- with the light yellow background and the blue puppy face. But this last one she made is great also.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 19 2005, 11:15 PM
> *and yet another try
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


This is adorable and my favorite so far.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Aug 20 2005, 07:42 AM
> *This new version is nice, but I think I still prefer the hand-drawn puppy one.  There is just something about the expression on that dog's face that appeals to me.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92577*


[/QUOTE]

i agree.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well the first and last one i did are pics of parker, so of course i like them the best  i prefer the colors i had on the first one also..looks more professional...as far as the wording etc...that can easily be changed...dont know exactly what joe is lookin for. i was lookin at the contest he ran for his other logo, and there are some pretty good designers out there.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Aug 18 2005, 05:24 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool









here is an example of the work I usually get, I usually run a contest on a graphics forum for a set amount and get to choose which i like best


http://www.imagehostdirectory.com/
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91988
[/B][/QUOTE]

What a fabulous resource! I took a look and those guys are good!! It is interesting to see how many different versions there are for the same subject. Are you putting this project up on that site? 

I agree that this photo is so cute and it has a lot of personality. I like the idea of a splash of color on the white dog.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Aug 20 2005, 01:27 PM
> *What a fabulous resource! I took a look and those guys are good!! It is interesting to see how many different versions there are for the same subject. Are you putting this project up on that site?*


more than likely, I am leaving wednesday for vacation and will not be back for a week so I will probably wait till then so I can let the contest run while i am here and can follow it everday

also, alot of you are coming up with great designs, if you are doing these in photoshop please save them as .psd files, we can incorporate member designs into the tshirts, mugs, etc along with whatever is decided to be the "official" SM logo


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Those are all great you guys!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I like all of them.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

of course i save them as .psd! hehe i save them in everyway possible








its a lot easier to make changes to colors,fonts, and text. if someone wants to work on a great slogan that would be great..im not good with words.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

here is one with new wording and the real SM color


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 21 2005, 01:41 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I think this one is just great too LadyM, well done.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 21 2005, 12:41 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I like this one....


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

when u guys get sick of me, let me know


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 21 2005, 09:59 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Wow that one is really good, it looks like that cute little pup is actually saying what is written there
















I am not getting tired of your efforts by the way I think you are very talented LadyM.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo+Aug 21 2005, 09:17 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that one is really good, it looks like that cute little pup is actually saying what is written there
















I am not getting tired of your efforts by the way I think you are very talented LadyM.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92767
[/B][/QUOTE]
thanks! thats one of my fav pics of parker







its it my avatar...i had been working on that pic to get it to look right and i finally had a decent result


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I like that one, too. It looks like he's talking.... really cute!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Sorry Lady M, I've been busy so I havent had a chance to get the pictures, I'll try though, but we're taking care of a dog now for a week. Your logos look great!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

LadyM: I love all of those!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Aug 21 2005, 08:39 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like this one....








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92762
[/B][/QUOTE]


This one is still my favorite..


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

Lady M your are sooo talented, and no I dont think we ever get tired of your work. My favorite one is still the first one that you made but I also like this last one a lot.










It will be great if you help us with the collage. AJ did a AWSOME job putting all the pics together...

You guys are amazing, what a creativity!!!!!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

AJ -

Thanks for including Teddy...I spotted him right away. I can't wait until we can buy something with all of our babies on the item..wow drinking my tea with each and every wonderful maltese baby looking at me...incredible

LadyM - I love your work...I love the last picture which looks like a talking maltese Just looks like he is having fun too. and I love the middle slogan with the friendliest forum.


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

AJ, I don't see MY babies in the mosiac.......Buddy & Sweetie.
Did I miss them?


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 21 2005, 01:41 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


without a doubt, THIS is my favorite!!!!!





































This is THE......emphasis on THE .......friendliest Maltese site on the web.
The colors are GREAT! And the Image is perfect!!!!! 

This gets MY vote!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Love the last one. You have talent flowing from you fingers.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lori_G_@Aug 22 2005, 01:58 AM
> *AJ, I don't see MY babies in the mosiac.......Buddy & Sweetie.
> Did I miss them?
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I'll add them


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Aug 22 2005, 03:08 PM
> *Hey AJ, did you get a chance to change Cassie to the wild child picture?  It still shows up as the other one when I look at it.  Thanks.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93089*


[/QUOTE]
I did change it, one of the new pics is on the 8th page


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

This thread is unbelievable! I hadn't looked at it before today because artistic stuff is just not my forte. There is real talent here! I am so impressed. I like just about all of the stuff that I've seen. Whatever y'all decide is fine with me. 

Thanks to you, AJ, for including Sadie and Sassy in your collage. I have taken some recent photos that I have just got to take time to post. I think I'll use a collage as my wallpaper, too.

Great going!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

if ne one hasnt seen, there is a new collage being made in this thread:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=5663&hl=


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debinmo64_@Aug 23 2005, 03:11 PM
> *These are just awesome!! What great talent and patience
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That's a great idea!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i didnt even think of that! i will get on it


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Aug 23 2005, 12:01 PM
> *Thanks to you, AJ, for including Sadie and Sassy in your collage.  I have taken some recent photos that I have just got to take time to post.  I think I'll use a collage as my wallpaper, too.
> 
> Great going!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93387*


[/QUOTE]
Thanks, there couldnt be a collage without Sadie and Sassy!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

[attachment=79:attachment] here it is!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I like that one too!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 23 2005, 07:46 PM
> *[attachment=79:attachment] here it is!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93532*


[/QUOTE]

That's very cute!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 23 2005, 07:46 PM
> *[attachment=79:attachment] here it is!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93532*


[/QUOTE]


Now that one is something special, I really do like it a lot LadyM, well done


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

allright janet,

now that ur getting the hang of photoshop, its ur turn LOL


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

That is my favorite, its just soo eye catching I loooove it. I think this is the one


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I like this one.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i hate to go against the consensus, but..

i really like some of the previous ones more.. cuz of the quotes and because the pictures were cuter... pleeease don't take this the wrong way because everything you do is amazing, but it sort of looks a little like parkers face is placed in the middle of a cutout... does that make sense? like, it looks like the head is real and the body is fake. 

so i'll stop rambling and say i love everything


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Aug 21 2005, 08:39 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like this one....








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92762
[/B][/QUOTE]


They are all good, but I still like this one the best..


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Aug 24 2005, 06:01 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


They are all good, but I still like this one the best..








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93596
[/B][/QUOTE]
Ditto from me!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 18 2005, 04:49 PM
> *ok heres my try!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
funny i like my first one the best....not the saying at the bottom but the pic and composition...guess im the only one hehe..but i dont care which one is picked


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 23 2005, 06:46 PM
> *[attachment=79:attachment] here it is!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93532*


[/QUOTE]

LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava+Aug 24 2005, 11:20 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funny i like my first one the best....not the saying at the bottom but the pic and composition...guess im the only one hehe..but i dont care which one is picked








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93658
[/B][/QUOTE]
I have to agree with you on this! They all are very good but I like the face on this one the best!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm really liking the one with the crown the more I see it!! It has "personality" and it fits the word "spoiled"... The first one is not bad either!!


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

LadyMontalva, I agree with you my favorite one is the first one you made. The others are great too, but that one is my favorite. I just love the little puppy face







The colors are also great!









You are amazing with the computer! Did you take special classes for it or just practice?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

no classes ...taught myself and hubby has some background..but i only remember one small thin he taught me. the rest i figured out on my own and learned from the net


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Ok, I looked again and again. But definately don't like the 1st one. For me it does not really look like a Maltese. I like all the other ones.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i think parker looks like a maltese


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 24 2005, 04:34 PM
> *i think parker looks like a maltese
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Me too! He is a very cute maltese!


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

Im sorry but Parker is NOT a cute maltese.

It is a GEORGEOUS one.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 24 2005, 05:34 PM
> *i think parker looks like a maltese
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

of course he looks like a maltese....actually, i've told you many times i liked that one best. i guess you just cant please everyone...hehe....


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava+Aug 24 2005, 11:20 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funny i like my first one the best....not the saying at the bottom but the pic and composition...guess im the only one hehe..but i dont care which one is picked








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93658
[/B][/QUOTE]

i like this one too.. the face is just tooo cute.


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

http://i.pbase.com/v3/87/350787/1/47885367.logocopy.jpg 

LOVE the puppy face and colors. Don't like the fluffbutt logo.









I LOVE the logo on the other one........THE friendly Maltese site......it fits. So many have commented on the friendliness of SM.

I DON"T like the royalty one. Unfortunately, not all of our pups started as royalty. Mine stated in a dungeon.









Just one woman's opinions!


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

So when will a logo be decided, Joe?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh sure Parker is a beautiful Maltese. I don't dispute that. It is just that I like him better in the other pictures. They look more Maltese.To me anyway.


----------



## dooly (Nov 12, 2004)

I asked my husband to try to put together a logo, and he came up with this. I thought I'd throw it out there as a possibility as well. It might be easier to reproduce on multiple products since it's really just a logo.


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

WOW! that Logo is great







Very fancy and elegant, and cute at the same time. Great job


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow Joe I don't know how you will be able to make a choice with all those beautiful ideas. I am glad I am not the one to have to make it. For the merchandise you could use more then one. For the logo on top of the website, maybe the drawing of dooly's husband on one side and one of Jaimie's on the other side.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dooly_@Aug 25 2005, 04:42 AM
> *I asked my husband to try to put together a logo, and he came up with this.  I thought I'd throw it out there as a possibility as well.  It might be easier to reproduce on multiple products since it's really just a logo.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Sorry, but I think that some people might have trouble reading the lettering.







It is a little to frilly.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 23 2005, 08:10 PM
> *allright janet,
> 
> now that ur getting the hang of photoshop, its ur turn LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93536*


[/QUOTE]

Sorry Jaimie I missed this till now but would you believe I did those in another program I didn't know I had. Actually it is done with two programs, one for the framing and another to stitch them to gether. I can't seem to get that Photoshop to play for me. I am wondering if I should actually uninstall it and reinstall it as I think there is something amiss in there.
As for the logo you are doing great, you can manage without my amaturish efforts...lol


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava+Aug 24 2005, 12:20 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funny i like my first one the best....not the saying at the bottom but the pic and composition...guess im the only one hehe..but i dont care which one is picked








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93658
[/B][/QUOTE]

This picture reminds me of one I have of Scooby, I am not real keen on the squiggley writing one as there is no real picture of a Malt there, and as others have said it is a little hard to read.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

[attachment=108:attachment]
i edited the royal one to make it not look so real


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I really like this one Jaimie


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Aug 24 2005, 06:50 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto from me!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93622
[/B][/QUOTE]
They are all great but I like this one the best too.~Jackie


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I decide to do a post with all the logos people have done so far. It was getting kind of hard to look at them all, with there being 14 pages of posts.

1)









2)









3)









4)


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

5)









6)









7)









8)


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

9) _removed at members request_


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ty


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Can you take out that pic Lexis mom? I dont think the person wants it posted. Thanks!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Aug 25 2005, 01:52 PM
> *Can you take out that pic Lexis mom?  I dont think the person wants it posted.  Thanks!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94021*


[/QUOTE]
Which one?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Aug 25 2005, 02:53 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94024
[/B][/QUOTE]
Sorry, the last post, number 8


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 25 2005, 01:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Sorry, the last post, number 8
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94025
[/B][/QUOTE]
you mean #9?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Aug 25 2005, 02:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you mean #9?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94027
[/B][/QUOTE]







Yep! Sorry, I'm a little mixed up with everything going on


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dooly_@Aug 25 2005, 04:42 AM
> *I asked my husband to try to put together a logo, and he came up with this.  I thought I'd throw it out there as a possibility as well.  It might be easier to reproduce on multiple products since it's really just a logo.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

that's really good. i like it a lot.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 25 2005, 01:57 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
you mean #9?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94027
*[/QUOTE]







Yep! Sorry, I'm a little mixed up with everything going on
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94028
[/B][/QUOTE]

...whose picture was it?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I like 5 - 4 - 2 - 6 - 7
If you want a puppy, my preference goes to n° 2
When you look at the website, there are 2 blue areas on each side of the advertising.
Joe could put n° 7 on one side with the http://.... under 
and on the other side one of the other logos.
And use multiple ones for the merchandise. That way when people buy merchandise they can choose witch ever logo they prefer.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Aug 25 2005, 05:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...whose picture was it?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94058
[/B][/QUOTE]

Mine.....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dooly_@Aug 25 2005, 05:42 AM
> *I asked my husband to try to put together a logo, and he came up with this.  I thought I'd throw it out there as a possibility as well.  It might be easier to reproduce on multiple products since it's really just a logo.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I think he did an excellent job. To make it more readable perhaps the extender and loop on the "p" could be trimmed. But it is very clever... nice work!! I like it a lot.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OH MY GOSH! I am so impressed. How will Joe ever decide. I can't imagine picking anything outside of this forum. Our people have done great. I am so UNtalented that I don't think that my opinion should count, BUT I like 4, 5, 6, & 7. I love the script and I love Jaimie's graphics. I feel very inadequate! LOL

PS. Lexismom the summary was invaluable!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

i cant decide which ONE...


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

The pictures of malts are great... but... for a logo..... since you're wanting to put this logo onto a bunch of merchandise, make sure that you go with a design that can be reduced down to 1 color black. 

I didn't get to read the whole thread, so I think you're probably already aware of this, but all the full color photos, and photoshop files will not work well as a logo.

You need to start with a logo that can be made with just one solid color black, like your current logo in the top left, and dooly's This will allow you to put it on anything. 

You will also want to have a vector version of your one color logo created in Illustrator. If you get this, you will be able to do things like put your logo on a pen, engrave it in glass, stamp it on products, on the inside of a collar. There's all kinds of reasons why you would want to avoid any kind of photo.

If you want to incorporate a maltese, it is going to have to be a line drawing with sort of an artistic representation of a maltese.

I will be happy to work on an illustrator version for you if you get an idea you want to try if I can find some time. 

I quit doing freelance graphics a long time ago, but here is a gallery of logos I created in the past, You will see how some will have black and white versions of the logos, and some don't, if your logo is just going to be on the web, you can do whatever you want to it, but if you want it to be versital you need the one color version. 

http://www.visiontilt.com/logos/index.htm


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I like 2-4-6. But they are all great.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GlamourDog_@Aug 28 2005, 08:23 AM
> *The pictures of malts are great... but... for a logo..... since you're wanting to put this logo onto a bunch of merchandise, make sure that you go with a design that can be reduced down to 1 color black.
> 
> I didn't get to read the whole thread, so I think you're probably already aware of this, but all the full color photos, and photoshop files will not work well as a logo.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You are right.... Makes total sense! I've been working with some line drawings at work for some new products and also what we are finding is that the lines of the drawing need to be thick enough to hold up when printed. It is amazing how they can break up once printed, silk screened or hot stamped, even if they looked OK on the original art work. 

I thought Dooly's was very clever the way it blended the wording in to the line art.

Lady M's are awesome designs, but I can see that the 4/c art may not work for T-shirts, etc. That is a shame but it does make sense.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Aug 28 2005, 06:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right.... Makes total sense! I've been working with some line drawings at work for some new products and also what we are finding is that the lines of the drawing need to be thick enough to hold up when printed. It is amazing how they can break up once printed, silk screened or hot stamped, even if they looked OK on the original art work. 

I thought Dooly's was very clever the way it blended the wording in to the line art.

Lady M's are awesome designs, but I can see that the 4/c art may not work for T-shirts, etc. That is a shame but it does make sense.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94809
[/B][/QUOTE]
I think it would be cool if someone could do a sketch like this:









I really, really like this image.

I'm going to be completely honest (sorry dooly!







) I really, really don't like dooly's logo. If I was seeing that logo for the first time when I was looking for a maltese site I would think it was a site for rich maltese show people (I know that sounds bad sorry!). This is such a fun site we need a logo that shows that. Dooly's logo is just too fancy.

I'm sorry if I hurt anyone's feeling. I orginally wasn't going to post my full opinion on the logo because I felt bad. But I finally decided I had to be honest.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ok i decided to put my creativity to work...let me know ur true feelings!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 28 2005, 10:19 PM
> *ok i decided to put my creativity to work..im actually kinda proud of it but u can knock it..i wont feel bad.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94860*


[/QUOTE]








I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 28 2005, 09:19 PM
> *ok i decided to put my creativity to work..im actually kinda proud of it but u can knock it..i wont feel bad.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94860*


[/QUOTE]
That is awesome!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I like LadyM's last one and dooly's logo. Sometimes I think less is more...especially in graphic design.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Lady M, I think your last one, the illustration, has great potential. You are amazing! 

It is a little hard to read the "Spoiled Maltese" wording. Maybe a little tweaking to make the name stand out more.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dooly_@Aug 25 2005, 05:42 AM
> *I asked my husband to try to put together a logo, and he came up with this.  I thought I'd throw it out there as a possibility as well.  It might be easier to reproduce on multiple products since it's really just a logo.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I think your husband did a wonderful job. It has class and is easy to read. I am not into cutsie things. I do agree we need to be the FRIENDLY site.

I do agree that the P tail needs to be a bit shorter. GREAT JOB


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

I also like #2 picture with a different color background that would make it easier to read. Wish you could put dooly's and #2 pic together somehow.


----------



## dooly (Nov 12, 2004)

Ok took some of the feedback and had the mr. try a couple more. Here you go! (ps he now officially has declared me maltese obsessed)








1.








2.








3.








4.








5.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I like 2, 4, & 5.

Just a suggestion, maybe include the .com part in the logo.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I still like Jaimie's....I can totally see it on T-Shirts and mugs and things.... TOO cute!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dooly_@Aug 29 2005, 04:14 PM
> *Ok took some of the feedback and had the mr. try a couple more.  Here you go!  (ps he now officially has declared me maltese obsessed)
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I think he did a great job. I like #1 but would like to see it with the slanted "o" and the crown... It might make it too "busy" but maybe not! 

I love #3 but I'm not sure if the lines are too narrow to reproduce well on shirts, etc. It is a very clever design and the font and the illustration work wonderfully together. I think this is my favorite.

I don't think it needs the .com as there really isn't room for it and if someone is already on the site, they know what the URL is or can see it in the address bar of the browser. For example, top web businesses like Yahoo and Google and many others, don't use .com in their logos. Just my .02.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

wow, a lot of talent coming out







i've been on vacation and have alot of catching up to do, a see alot of things we can use on the tshirts and such forsure but let me just clarify "logo" a bit, the main intention is to replace the SM logo up in the left hand corner of the website, something that going to identify us, so it has to be scalable and work with the sites colors so some of them wouldnt work for that but can be used in other places, here is something I did playing around...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Aug 29 2005, 07:03 PM
> *wow, a lot of talent coming out
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I like that Joe. I also like the little paw print thing you have up there already. Can maybe we incorporate the crown or something from the above examples too? Maybe a combo of a few ideas?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I like that Joe!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I love that!







Great job Joe. I'm wondering if you could put maltese instead of malt because I know alot of people who are not familiar with maltese dont know that term.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Aug 29 2005, 08:58 PM
> *I love that!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I think Maltese is there in the main part of Joe's logo, I guess it would be easy to relate Malt to Maltese in that instance, don't you AJ.







I love it, not too fancy yet very attractive, great job Joe


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Sep 20 2005, 11:37 AM
> *I don't know why, but this just popped into my head, kind of a catch phrase.....
> 
> The place to be for my Maltese and me.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=101443*


[/QUOTE]







Perfect!!!!!


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

I couldn't resist showing this photo, I am not good at this stuff just sorta
happened when I was playing around. Feel free to play with it yourselves if 
you want.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">What happened to the logo ? Just wondering</span></span>.


----------

